# ASD Closure w/ ICE



## CardioCoder79 (Apr 18, 2013)

Can anyone help me with this one? 

I am trying to bill for an ASD closure with an ICE that was done also. I used code 33641 for the closure but the only ICE code I could find is the 93662 which is an add on code and can't be billed without the primary code. 

Any thoughts or suggestions? 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dpeoples (Apr 18, 2013)

rsenn1979 said:


> Can anyone help me with this one?
> 
> I am trying to bill for an ASD closure with an ICE that was done also. I used code 33641 for the closure but the only ICE code I could find is the 93662 which is an add on code and can't be billed without the primary code.
> 
> ...



I think you should take a look at 93580 for the closure. 93662 is correct for the ICE.

HTH


----------



## CardioCoder79 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

